

Funders Network - kholmes79
http://fndrs.net/fnDemoHome

======
kholmes79
It was a totally different title "A virtual demo day for YC, 500, TS, FI and
other alums". We are doing this contest for our peer mentorship community of
tech founders - many of whom are YC, 500, FI, TS alums - and we have judges
from August Capital, Lightspeed Venture Partners, SoftTech VC, Matrix
Partners, etc. Sadly it appears someone at HN changed the title to Funders
Network and pulled it from the list, not sure why. This is a community event
that many HN readers are connected to and would likely enjoy supporting. Can
someone at HN please help?

------
T-A
I think it's "founders", as in "need money", as opposed to "have money to
invest". Funny how much difference a single character can make. :P

------
hoag
What??? Who changed this to Funders Network, and why? This is crap.

